# My 2011 Flowerbed Graveyard



## RLukard (Sep 18, 2010)

I was finally able to make a graveyard look good by putting spotlights in front of it. The headstones are styrofoam, but were put on woood bases and one was put on cinderblock. These come from my Haunted Library blog.
(note: I no longer have possesion of these items)





































Here is a better picture of the angel statue


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Cool pictures, I do like the candles on yep the head stones.......I know where I can get some for 2.00 each......guess I'm spending some money!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice compact little display, and that angel statue is beautiful (so is the cat).


----------

